# Koa and Flamebox Elder Paddle



## Jasonparadis (Nov 28, 2021)

This paddle was made with some gorgeous koa and Flamebox Elder from Kevin James Enhanted Forest as well as redwood burl for the handle and pheasant wood for the tip and handle tips. Thank you @rob3232 for passing on the beautiful Elder from Kevin's forest, it truly made the concept possible. Thanks to @Don Ratcliff , for showing me how to make paddles, and for giving me the idea for the appliques with your recent paddle. The idea for this one came after hearing the story of Pele coming to Hawaii, her brother paddling the whole way from Tahiti. I tried to envision what his paddle would have looked like. The flames show its ability to be near Pele, a fire spirit, the curly koa shows like smoke coming off the flames. The redwood burl shows like it's smouldering, and the pheasant wood tips show dark like they'd been charred.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 28, 2021)

That is one seriously awesome paddle, especially with the narrative! Museum quality! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 28, 2021)

Jasonparadis said:


> This paddle was made with some gorgeous koa and Flamebox Elder from Kevin James Enhanted Forest as well as redwood burl for the handle and pheasant wood for the tip and handle tips. Thank you @rob3232 for passing on the beautiful Elder from Kevin's forest, it truly made the concept possible. Thanks to @donratcliff, for showing me how to make paddles, and for giving me the idea for the appliques with your recent paddle. The idea for this one came after hearing the story of Pele coming to Hawaii, her brother paddling the whole way from Tahiti. I tried to envision what his paddle would have looked like. The flames show its ability to be near Pele, a fire spirit, the curly koa shows like smoke coming off the flames. The redwood burl shows like it's smouldering, and the pheasant wood tips show dark like they'd been charred. View attachment 218834View attachment 218835View attachment 218833


That would work ok for my plastic john boat...

It would work better hanging in a front foyer where the other rich folks can see it and be jealous!
And... no, I don't have a foyer. (Or even a plastic jon boat) but that is still a purdy paddle!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2021)

Way cool paddle and wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 28, 2021)

That is absolutely gorgeous!! Awesome work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 28, 2021)

That is a seriously beautiful piece of work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Nov 28, 2021)

Gorgeous, and the figured Koa handle is really stunning. Well done! 
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 28, 2021)

Beautiful work Jason!


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 28, 2021)

Meh!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 28, 2021)

Is this some photo fakery and that handle is really the size of a pen bank or did you really have a piece of AAA Curly Koa 3’ -4’ long? If the latter, any more of that board around? Cut offs maybe?

Either way, very nice paddle!


----------



## Jasonparadis (Nov 29, 2021)

rob3232 said:


> Beautiful work Jason!


Thank you for the wood that made it possible!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jasonparadis (Nov 29, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Is this some photo fakery and that handle is really the size of a pen bank or did you really have a piece of AAA Curly Koa 3’ -4’ long? If the latter, any more of that board around? Cut offs maybe?
> 
> Either way, very nice paddle!


Ha! Wish there was more. The piece for the handle was a cutoff itself, just happened to be a perfect size for a handle. Lucky all around with the wood for this piece.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 29, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Meh!


Dang autocorrect!! Should have been WOW!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 29, 2021)

WOW!  He's trying to give @Don Ratcliff a run for his money

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 29, 2021)

Very cool story to go along with paddle. Consider sharing some techniques that you used/learned making this gorgeous work of art.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 2, 2021)

Yeah. Like what finish is that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GS-76 (Dec 2, 2021)

Nice!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 4, 2021)

Take note people, when you are seriously focused on what you're doing in the shop make sure to remember to check on what your apprentice is doing. They will somehow find your best wood, cut it up with the speed of a 2 year old doing something bad and the next thing you know they are showing off their work on WB.

Keep your apprentice focused on sweeping when your busy, a lesson I obviously learned the hard way. It is a very cool paddle, I call it the angry monkey though...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 4, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> WOW!  He's trying to give @Don Ratcliff a run for his money

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 5, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


>


Been a while since I got one of those

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 5, 2021)

@Don Ratcliff, @Jasonparadis, I’ve got some white Tiger Striped Silver Maple that would look great together with that darker Hawaiian wood. It would also make a great stained piece In fiery red. Would you be open for a trade?




Haven’t stained a red piece yet, but here’s one in blue that I previously posted.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 5, 2021)

What ar


Karl_TN said:


> @Don Ratcliff, @Jasonparadis, I’ve got some white Tiger Striped Silver Maple that would look great together with that darker Hawaiian wood. It would also make a great stained piece In fiery red. Would you be open for a trade?
> 
> View attachment 219054
> Haven’t stained a red piece yet, but here’s one in blue that I previously posted.
> View attachment 219055


What are you looking for


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 5, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> What are you looking for


Apprenticeship on making a drool worthy Hawaiian paddle like Jason's.

Or a small decorative paddle to have something made by a Hawaiian WB member to show off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 6, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Apprenticeship on making a drool worthy Hawaiian paddle like Jason's.
> 
> Or a small decorative paddle to have something made by a Hawaiian WB member to show off.


Does the apprenticeship include and all expenses paid trip to the tutor

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 6, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Does the apprenticeship include and all expenses paid trip to the tutor

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sirfishalot (Jan 13, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> That is one seriously awesome paddle, especially with the narrative! Museum quality! Chuck


Amazing work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 13, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> Does the apprenticeship include and all expenses paid trip to the tutor





Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 219113



You'll have to wait till he moves back to the mainland (again) after that he'll be accepting new apprentice resumes. 
You may have to pad out your resume to get him to notice though....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 13, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> You'll have to wait till he moves back to the mainland (again) after that he'll be accepting new apprentice resumes.
> You may have to pad out your resume to get him to notice though....


He’s actually moving back to the mainland so he can retrieve all the koa back into a container to bring it back in it’s rightful place? Is that where the “Stoopid Islander” originated from??? 
Well looks like he will be shredding my resume for the apprentice job…………

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## scootac (Jan 13, 2022)

Beautiful!!!!


Will it ever see water?
Looks like an awful lot of work to just hang on a wall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 14, 2022)

Once again... I turned my head and this low down dirty apprentice stole my best mango. I am moving to the ml just so I can use my best stuff for a change.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 14, 2022)

@Jasonparadis 

That reminds me, @Lou Currier you should ask him what kind of finish he uses...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 14, 2022)

I'd ditch him for two reasons...
One- he's using your best stuff and
Two- that dang Red Sox hat he has on

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 14, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'd ditch him for two reasons...
> One- he's using your best stuff and
> * Two- that dang Red Sox hat he has on*


THAT! by itself is enough!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 14, 2022)

I like how he lays it down on the driveway to apply spray coats of finish. That's old school right there. You taught him well.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'd ditch him for two reasons...
> One- he's using your best stuff and
> Two- that dang Red Sox hat he has on





Wildthings said:


> THAT! by itself is enough!!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 14, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 220798


That explains a lot!!! A Red Sox fan flaunting their logo but it has a pair of white sox on it LOLOLOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 14, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> That explains a lot!!! A Red Sox fan flaunting their logo but it has a pair of white sox on it LOLOLOL


There, fixed it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 14, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> I like how he lays it down on the driveway to apply spray coats of finish. That's old school right there. You taught him well.


That was right after sanding. Lifted the grain with water and got a glimpse of the curl in the sun. The pic holding it was putting on finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 14, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> There, fixed it
> View attachment 220802


Well i could've done that! but didn't wanna piss off any White Sox fans!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 14, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Once again... I turned my head and this low down dirty apprentice stole my best mango. I am moving to the ml just so I can use my best stuff for a change.
> 
> View attachment 220790
> 
> View attachment 220791


Are you moving back for a job? Where to? Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 14, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Are you moving back for a job? Where to? Chuck


We are, waiting for house to close next mo. Flying there tonight to drive around and look at different places we would want to live. Have 2 second interviews next week. 1 in Austin and 1 in San Antonio. May end up being @Tony Neighbor (but in a better part of town and a bigger shop). I guess the old adage holds true, if ya can't beat'um, join'um.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 14, 2022)

Congrats if that's what y'all want. Sucks you just got that awesome shop there. The big question is...is there another container coming over with you?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 14, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> We are, waiting for house to close next mo. Flying there tonight to drive around and look at different places we would want to live. Have 2 second interviews next week. 1 in Austin and 1 in San Antonio. May end up being @Tony Neighbor (but in a better part of town and a bigger shop). I guess the old adage holds true, if ya can't beat'um, join'um.


We moved mid last year about 25 miles North of San Antonio. Love it here! Chuck

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> There, fixed it
> View attachment 220802


Thanks Lou.

In my defense though, that was a pic from my files that I wanted to have printed out ...so there.


----------



## Jasonparadis (Jan 16, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Once again... I turned my head and this low down dirty apprentice stole my best mango. I am moving to the ml just so I can use my best stuff for a change.
> 
> View attachment 220790
> 
> View attachment 220791


I like to think of it as promoting @Don Ratcliff, after all, how would it look if his apprentice made ugly paddles? This way he looks good... or am I wrong in that??? :-)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 16, 2022)

Nothing could make him look good!  
Sorry @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 17, 2022)

Jasonparadis said:


> I like to think of it as promoting @Don Ratcliff, after all, how would it look if his apprentice made ugly paddles? This way he looks good... or am I wrong in that??? :-)


So taking my best wood is you doing something good for me?... umm, Thanks?...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

